# Cube trading website/app



## kid who cubes (Jul 15, 2017)

We could make a website where cubers can trade there puzzles easily and quickly online. 
My idea is you take a picture of your cube and write a small description, then you select what type of cube you would like to trade it with NxNxN,non-wca and maybe even brand. After selecting what you want to trade with matches are given and you swipe left or right if you want to trade like in tinder.

The idea is a little far fetched and would need a good team of programmers to make so tell me what you think.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 15, 2017)

It's basically a different version of the buy sell trade sub forum on here, and if there was a separate website there would be even less accountability unless some very well meaning more scammers.


----------



## kid who cubes (Jul 15, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> It's basically a different version of the buy sell trade sub forum on here, and if there was a separate website there would be even less accountability unless some very well meaning more scammers.


it would be alot easier to trade cubes, you wouldn't have to individually search through different cubes you get an automatic match.
Im thinking like the way tinder works, you swipe left or right.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jul 15, 2017)

If you can get any programmers, I'm all for it.


----------

